# .45 XDm



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like Springfield has announced it's happening and some places are already taking pre-orders.


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Todd said:


> Looks like Springfield has announced it's happening and some places are already taking pre-orders.


I just saw the ad in a magazine today. I'm looking forward to shooting this thing...I may have to delay buying another gun until I get to try this thing out!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The LGS here has one on display..........it feels very nice. I bet it shoots good too.

RCG


----------



## jaxladder4 (May 28, 2010)

Can't wait for the XDm 45 to be available to purchase. Has anyone seen any preliminary pricing?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it shoots as good as the XDm 9mm that I shot, they are going to have a huge winner on their hands. :smt033


----------



## sallyboy (Aug 25, 2010)

*xdm 45*

best auto I ever owned, Bar none.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Since this tread started I have shot the .45acp XDm and I like the trigger a lot better on it. It's better than the old XD.:smt033


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Good to hear the positives. I just ordered mine today and should get it next week.


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 30, 2010)

I just bought mine a week ago and LOVE it. It's everything I ever wanted in a 45 ACP. It handles great and shoots like a dream. I highly recommend it.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, I just picked mine up today and was even there to open it "fresh" out of the box. Now I just have to go to the range and see for myself.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a bid on one of these right now on Gunbroker. I'm hoping to replace my duty weapon with it. It's a very nice feeling and well balanced firearm. I hope I win. :mrgreen:


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I have a bid on one of these right now on Gunbroker. I'm hoping to replace my duty weapon with it. It's a very nice feeling and well balanced firearm. I hope I win. :mrgreen:


Good luck. Hope you get it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

In-Sight said:


> Good luck. Hope you get it.


Thanks! I did end up winning the auction for a bitone model. I can't wait to get it. This is definitely going to be my new duty weapon. :mrgreen:


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Thanks! I did end up winning the auction for a bitone model. I can't wait to get it. This is definitely going to be my new duty weapon. :mrgreen:


Man, that's great! Happy shooting.


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 30, 2010)

*Here's my range report on my new 45 XDm.*

Well, I got some ammo and found some time to go out into the desert in the sagebrush to shoot a little. (That's the only range available.  ) Here are a couple of targets at 10 yards. This first target is of my first shots out of my new gun...










This next target is my 45 but also my LCP (six rounds) in the top right corner (I was shooting for that corner; because the rest of the target was full ). Some of the other holes are from previous shooting I did.










I think I was not using enough index finger on the trigger while shooting my 45. I'll need to make some adjustments for next time.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Very good shootin.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Big Bill said:


> I think I was not using enough index finger on the trigger while shooting my 45. I'll need to make some adjustments for next time.


For me, low left occurs when I use too much trigger finger. I correct it by just using the pad on the first joint of my trigger finger.


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Bisley. I think I'm also pushing the shot down because I'm anticipating the recoil. I know I've got to work on some techniques.


----------



## NCBob (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got my XDM 45 about a month and a half ago and I absolutely love it. Feels even better than any of my regular XD's. I've got an XD 40 service in bi-tone, and an XD 40 subcompact, and the XDM 45 is also a bi-tone.


----------

